

Show HN: GosuWay - A social hub for eSports fans, players, and casters - d0m

Here's a project I've started as a company, but now became a side project for various reasons. It's a social network for gamers, particularly starcraft gamers. It's based on the Twitter model (it makes more sense for gamers to follow a professional gamer rather than be friend with him).<p>The difference with twitter is mainly that you can customize your profile as a gamer, post files (starcraft replays get automatically parsed and shown as replay files with the players name, etc.), and that you can also comments on posts.<p>In the mid term, I'd like to include support for teams (where you can chat only with your teammates and have a profile page) and also include a way for pro-gamers (professional gamers) to sell replays and lessons. Additionally, I'd like to make it more "real-time chat".<p>Any comments or suggestions?<p>Also, for any sc2 fans out there interested in working on it, I'd love to hear from you :) (It's written in django.)
======
d0m
Clickable <http://www.gosuway.com>

